# Want to see an opensource app for Mac...?



## Joseph Spiros (May 18, 2002)

Post your suggestions! 

http://group.ithinksw.com/forums/

We are accepting ideas, and if there are some we like, we might start work on them. Also, if you want to join the group, introduce yourself stating that... all group members can work on any of our current projects..

Remember, The iThink Group is an opensource development group, so dont join up thinking you can keep your code that you give us secret


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

If you wanna do something thousands of people are waiting for....add CMYK support to GIMP. IIRC, GIMP is opensource, so you should be allowed to improve it...

that would be REALLY cool


----------



## Javintosh (May 18, 2002)

The only thing that I really miss is really small: In OS9 I had a control strip calculator. When you clicked on the control strip icon, a calculator would pop up and you could use this calculator without having to switch apps or anything.

I'd love a menuling calculator.


----------



## vanguard (May 18, 2002)

Javintosh has me thinking.  A really functional calculator would be cool.

Of course OSX comes with a simple calculator but it's weak.  Windows comes with a marginal scientific calculator that usually has what I need.

Anyway, that's my vote, a better calculator.

Vanguard


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

My iMac came with a program called pCalc installed -- is this not a common application?  It seems pretty fully functional to me...

But like I said, it was already installed, so I don't know if it's Apple's, or freeware, or a commercial application.


----------



## Javintosh (May 18, 2002)

Often, I just need to do some simple arithmetic. I'd love to be able to click on a menuling and use the numeric keypad to do out some simple arithmetic and then click on the menuling to hide the calculator...

The problem with apple's calculator is that it i a full app so have to switch over to it. Also, the window tends to get hidden behind other windows so you have to go over to the dock.

I guess I really like CalcStrip.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (May 18, 2002)

These ideas sound great, I'll see what the others think... This MenuCalc idea sounds great, so that will probally become a reality...

Check out our forums (http://group.ithinksw.com/forums/) to see updates regarding it, and register too whydontcha?


----------



## hazmat (May 19, 2002)

How about something to allow me to sync phone numbers from my Motorola V60c cell phone to some OS X, I guess the Address Book?  There's TrueSync for Windows, but apparently nothing for the Mac.


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Menulator. Seems useful... http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=14818&db=macosx

I'm sure iThink could make a better one though


----------



## neutrino23 (May 19, 2002)

Coaster is a great, free program for OS 9 which records to audio to disk. It has several neat features the best of which is that is extensively scriptable by AppleScript. This means that with Applescript and a script scheduler you can make unattended recordings and save them as files with appropriate names.

The author is too busy to port this himself. Perhaps he would be willing to give up the code (or most of it) to this project?


----------



## kommakazi (May 19, 2002)

How about a Playstation emulator for OS X


----------



## Feanor (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Spiros _
> We are accepting ideas, and if there are some we like, we might start work on them. [/B]



Preferably, it should be something we know how to do


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

Look who decided to sign up


----------



## uoba (May 21, 2002)




----------



## googolplex (May 21, 2002)

I actually was starting a Calculator app earlier.  It is really bad now though .


----------



## jocknerd (May 21, 2002)

Due to all the rediculous software patents out there, GIMP won't have many of the features that Photoshop has for another 10 to 15 years due to patents on the color manipulation and such.

You can blame this on our totally incompetent US Patent Office which will patent pretty much anything.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 21, 2002)

Besides... implementing color spaces isn't something that's fun to do... esp. with accurate (even semi-accurate) color reproduction.

OK... here's an idea... a distributed peer to peer storage system for closed networks / lans to contribute distributed storage space on each machine to a large network based raid with authenticated user spaces and intelligent self management that would allow the file system peers/nodes transfer data that was being accessed to the workstation it was being accessed from. 

On top of it all, let it interface with an LDAP server for user authentication and have a web-based admin tool.

That's what I want for christmas


----------



## Koelling (May 22, 2002)

I missed out on the calculator discussion but I wanted to post my solution that works quite well. I find that WCalc works great as a calculator (get it on version tracker) because it has great order of operation stuff and allows you to view history in the gui. It is also great because it works as a command line tool as well. Combined with a program called ShellService (found on the Apple.com website under MacOSX Unix Downloads) I can type wcalc 4+3 in any cocoa app (like this one, Omniweb) then I select it and push command-shift-X and it comes out 7. 

Okay in theory this works but I think I broke the CLI part of the calculator. Point is, ShellService is awesome. it works with man and ispell and date and many others leaving the output right there in the place you want it.


----------



## Javintosh (May 22, 2002)

The same day this thread started Menulator came out. If is pretty cool, you have a calculator icon in the menu bar. When you want to use a calculator, hit cmd-esc and the icon opens up. You can then use the keypad as a calculator with numbers and results written into the opened up menubar space. When you are done, hit cmd-c to copy the result (if you need to) and cmd-h to collapse menulator into an icon once again.

very, very cool!


----------



## Hermannsky (Oct 2, 2003)

Whats about DFS for Enterprise User?? I still miss it.


----------



## Orbit (Oct 2, 2003)

Silent download http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33947&highlight=silent+download

please please i have been wanting this for ages 

and i think some of the codeing is already there not sure tho
thanks


----------



## Quicksilver (Oct 2, 2003)

id like to see a windows emulator that does not use the "screen in screen" metaphor. instead it displays each individual window on the Mac os X desktop.

Then what id like to see is each boring grey windows window, graphicly changed to a OS X graphical window, thus fooling the user its a OS X app, that means we can then use and play all those games, applications and other stuff i bet that would anger MS a bit though. at least there would be a windows emulator that doesnt feel or look like windows os..


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quicksilver _
> *id like to see a windows emulator that does not use the "screen in screen" metaphor. instead it displays each individual window on the Mac os X desktop.
> 
> Then what id like to see is each boring grey windows window, graphicly changed to a OS X graphical window, thus fooling the user its a OS X app, that means we can then use and play all those games, applications and other stuff i bet that would anger MS a bit though. at least there would be a windows emulator that doesnt feel or look like windows os.. *



Yes, I too would like to see an alternative to Virtual PC (BOCHS is in like pre-pre-release state, IMO)


----------



## fuzz (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *Javintosh has me thinking.  A really functional calculator would be cool.
> 
> Of course OSX comes with a simple calculator but it's weak.  Windows comes with a marginal scientific calculator that usually has what I need.
> ...



I don't know about y'all but the calculator in OS X has trigonometry, powers, logs, percentage, and it does conversions:

power
speed
currency
area
pressure
temperature
volume
and more ...

what else is missing?  finance calculator?
graphing?


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fuzz _
> *I don't know about y'all but the calculator in OS X has trigonometry, powers, logs, percentage, and it does conversions:
> 
> power
> ...



The VERY simple ability to delete a wrong number entry like the Backspace does in Windows Calculator 

However, I don't know if that's possible in Panther's Calculator. I'm talking here for Jaguar Calculator


----------



## jhawk28 (Oct 2, 2003)

You can check out the free KoalaCalc if you want a free calculator with a fair amount of functionality (no RPM). OS X native.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *The VERY simple ability to delete a wrong number entry like the Backspace does in Windows Calculator
> *



Damn right.  That is so irritating.  Hopefully it's fixed in 10.3.


----------



## pds (Oct 2, 2003)

An aqua (non x11) interface for openoffice that allows for direct copy and paste from web windows and other aqua apps.


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 2, 2003)

An iTunes-like playlist app for movies! Using the quicktime libraries, it can't be that hard, can it?


----------



## Quicksilver (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeXpop _
> *An iTunes-like playlist app for movies! Using the quicktime libraries, it can't be that hard, can it? *




Now that would really ROCK. but what are they gonna call it? iMovie? id love to download movies to watch.


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

iTheater!  Duh!  

Microsoft is not going to make VPC the way you want it to be, and they'll probably sue anybody else who tries to make another emulator that's actually half-decent.


----------



## wnowak1 (Oct 2, 2003)

www.leapware.com  this is windows based ftp client, but one of the best out there.  Very good gui. 

Also, there isn't many good irc clients out there that are free.  mIRC for windows is by far the best.  

That is my vote.  A nice free ftp client and a nice free irc client.


----------



## Arden (Oct 3, 2003)

Transmit is practically free, and an excellent FTP program.


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quicksilver _
> *Now that would really ROCK. but what are they gonna call it? iMovie? id love to download movies to watch. *


 iFilm, iWatch, iEye?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2003)

Anyone notice the initial post date?    "05-18-2002."

That link up at the top is not even functional anymore.


----------



## rubicon (Oct 5, 2003)

I checked out the site and they don't make any mention of open source development.  Their forums don't mention it either.

So, it was a great idea while it lasted.  Lots of interesting feedback about a calcualtor app.  How boring!


----------



## stizz (Oct 5, 2003)

who needs a new calculator when you ca type ANY equation into the google field in safari and instantly get an answer?
http://www.google.com/help/features.html#calculator

ask it what the answer to life the universe and everything is.


----------



## lilbandit (Oct 7, 2003)

I would have liked an app that could send text messages to a mobile phone from your mac, never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## crash (Oct 7, 2003)

isn't that a feature in Address Book? or do you mean over the internet?


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

If you have an email address on your phone, you can do just that.  I know the phone I use has such a capability, though I don't use it.


----------



## lilbandit (Oct 8, 2003)

Don't know about the US, but in Ireland and UK, SMS text messages are responsible for more mobile phone network traffic than voice calls. I'm talking about a simple app that could send a text message from an internet connected mac over the internet to someones phone. I know that while I'm writing up notes etc. my phone often beeps announcing a message. It would be handy to be able to reply to the message on the mac instead of having to reach for the phone all the time. I'm not a developer so I don't know how difficult it would be to develop such an application. Employers would HATE this application!


----------



## Orbit (Oct 11, 2003)

there are a few apps that can do that do a search for sms on download.com


----------



## blackbird (Oct 12, 2003)

non x11 office suite
a good scientific/graphing calc
non x11 xchat/mirc-like irc client
a better p2p app to access winmx

oh, and a fairly good windows emulator


----------



## basurita20 (Oct 20, 2003)

i can't enter the site, does anyone of you can???


----------

